# Kayak Garmin Sonar Battery, small and light weight?



## ChrisW (Mar 31, 2016)

What battery is recommended for a sonar unit? I just ordered the Garmin echomap sv73.

I heard a person talking about a really small lightweight battery at the seminar House hosted at GMO last month but I did not get the details of what it was. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## walleyewonder (Mar 26, 2006)

ChrisW said:


> What battery is recommended for a sonar unit? I just ordered the Garmin echomap sv73.
> 
> I heard a person talking about a really small lightweight battery at the seminar House hosted at GMO last month but I did not get the details of what it was. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> ...


Try a Nocqua. Very small and designed for yaks.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Look on Amazon I found a 
12volt 12mph for $23


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Make sure you get one with a decent amount of amps. I thought I was all set with a lighter 12v battery with lower amps and I got only 2 hours of life out of it compared to 16+ on my 8 amp battery


----------



## ChrisW (Mar 31, 2016)

So something like this would be good?

http://www.amazon.com/ExpertPower-E..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=1CZ878X3GXKC5H08XE1K 

It is a 12 Volt 12 Amp 20 Hour Sealed Lead Acid Battery.

Thanks


----------



## laneda (Aug 25, 2015)

In my research seems like alot of people use a 12V 8AH sealed lead acid battery and a common choice is the Cabela's branded one. Should provide enough amp hours for 1-2 days out easily.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...gclid=CMLIpuDfwcwCFZaEaQodF5EPYg&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## laneda (Aug 25, 2015)

Just checked the power consumption on the echomap 73sv, Garmin says it's 7.1 watts. So with a 12V 8Ah battery that gives you 96 Watt hours which will in theory provide about 13.5 hours of power. So you should be in good shape for a full day of kayak fishing.


----------



## ChrisW (Mar 31, 2016)

I went ahead and ordered a 12v 12ah from Amazon for $25 and free shipping.

Thanks for the help.


----------

